# Filling in a crevice



## mbower (Jun 9, 2008)

I put this under advanced turning because of the size.

I have a piece of cherry burl that I think would make a nifty pen because of the crevice in the burl.  At the end of this post is a picture of the crevice.

I'm a newby at these things. 

Can anybody tell me IF (big IF) I can fill in that crevice and turn a pen showing off the crevice?

If so, what are the recommendations (other than go VERY slowly)?  What steps should I take and in what order?

Thanks in advance.

Here's the image:







**Picture re-sized by MesquiteMan.  Please try to keep your photos to a maximum width of 700 pixels so it fits most screens.**


----------



## rlharding (Jun 9, 2008)

I think the best way would be to cast it.  Otherwise you just have to try and pack in very tightly whatever you want to use....and lots of CA as you go.  Check out some of the posts about 'worthless wood'.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 9, 2008)

My idea would be to use thin CA and some sort of filler.  I use anthracite coal that I grind to a powder with a mortar and pestle.  Others have used coffee grounds with success.

My personal preference is to avoid turquoise and other  materials with a strong contrast to the blank.  Other turners like that particular look.

Whatever filler you use, build it up in layers with plenty of thin CA to soak into the filler.


----------



## Fred (Jun 10, 2008)

Michael ... Many here have used the 'worthless wood" method of casting and then turning the blank.

I have had reasonable success with blanks like yours and I have used thin slow setting CA. I use scotch tape down the edge of the crack and leave an opening whereby I can get the CA into the blank and let the CA soak into the crevices. If it leaks out elsewhere simply seal that crack with scotch glue and continue to march.

What I try to do is get the blank stabilized enough that I can drill it, insert the tubes, and proceed to turn it down to a round blank and then I can look at the wood and decide if I want to use thicker CA and just let it fill the cavity OR go ahead and use either really fine sanding dust from the blank in question or maybe a bit of contrasting dust from some other blank. Either way I fill the crevice with the fine dust drop a bit of thin CA onto the area, and then let the CA set - I do not use the accelerator as I want the CA to soak into the 'good' wood. If the dust I use is reacting with the CA I will fill a little area, add CA, and add more dust until I have the crevice completely filled.

I then proceed with turning making additional applications of additional filler as the blank takes shape with more turning being made.

Scary sharp tools help with this type of blank and a fast speed and very light cuts also play a HUGH part in finishing the blank. Just go S L O W L Y and use greater than normal care in making your cuts and avoid catches of your cutting tools.

I might also advise that you make a 'test run' on another - yet similar - blank to get your comfort level built up a bit.

Good luck on your endeavors ... and take your time!


----------



## el_d (Jun 10, 2008)

Dario turned a piece of she oak bark with Black CA. It came out very nice. He has some pictures somewhere in here.


----------

